# to vomit



## la gallesina

Is this right?

English (Doris Lessing, talking about young British women today):

_They stagger down streets at midnight, vomiting over everything._


My (bad) Russian translation:

_Они идут по улице пошатываясь в полночь и их рвёт по всему._


It is difficult, because I can't find a Russian verb that can go into the gerund as in the original English text. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Ptak

Are they drunk?


----------



## Gestahl

... и их тошнит на каждом углу.


----------



## Ptak

> _Они идут по улице*,* пошатываясь*,* в полночь_


Better:
_Они идут в полночь по улице, пошатываясь..._
Much better:
_Они идут *ночью* по улице, пошатываясь..._


----------



## la gallesina

As far as I can see, she's referring to the binge drinkers found all over Britain today.


----------



## la gallesina

Is _тошнить_ actually to be sick, or just to feel sick, as my dictionary says?


----------



## Ptak

It can mean the both.


----------



## Saluton

Ночью они идут по улице шатаясь и всё поливают своей рвотой!!!


----------



## Ptak

Saluton said:


> Ночью они идут по улице шатаясь и всё поливают своей рвотой!!!


I don't believe you are serious...  (are you?)


----------



## Saluton

I am. It is actually what was said, isn't it?


----------



## Ptak

Saluton said:


> It is actually what was said, isn't it?


Let's translate everything and always word-by-word then...
"Всё поливают своей рвотой" sounds terrible and even unnatural. I don't know who could say so. Maybe someone who is drunk too. And also very embittered.


----------



## scive

Am I right in saying that the phrase "съездить в Ригу" (to take a round trip to Riga) is a euphemism for 'to vomit' or 'to throw up'? This was something I heard in my time in St Petersburg ... but I'm not sure if this is somewhat slangy or very colloquial ... i.e. whether only a very select group of people would understand it's meaning.


----------



## Ptak

scive said:


> Am I right in saying that the phrase "съездить в Ригу" (to take a round trip to Riga) is a euphemism for 'to vomit' or 'to throw up'? This was something I heard in my time in St Petersburg ... but I'm not sure if this is somewhat slangy or very colloquial ... i.e. whether only a very select group of people would understand it's meaning.


I think I've heard something about it, but I wouldn't say this expression is very common and known by everyone. Not at all.


----------



## Gestahl

Hahaha, that's a funny one. Actually, "cъездить в Ригу" - or "Рига" in particular - does indeed resemble the verb "рыгать" (which also can mean "to vomit"), thus the expression.


----------



## Kolan

gestahl said:


> hahaha, that's a funny one. Actually, "cъездить в Ригу" - or "Рига" in particular - does indeed resemble the verb "рыгать" (which also can mean "to vomit"), thus the expression.


Ещё хуже в этом смысле повезло датской столице Копенгагену.


----------



## Gestahl

kolan said:


> Ещё хуже в этом смысле повезло датской столице Копенгагену.


Не просветите, где он используется? Я знаю только выражение "я не Копенгаген".


----------



## armo_pilot

la gallesina said:


> Is _тошнить_ actually to be sick, or just to feel sick, as my dictionary says?



toshnota is the word for  - nausea
toshnit' - will translate to - to be nauseous

The verb is kind of irregular 
so "I am nauseous' actually translates to "menya toshnit" or less common "mne toshno"


as for the original sentence - what kind of translation are you trying to achieve? spoken or for publishing... this one I am suggesting actually should be good for both.

Они идут ночью по улице, пошатываясь...Они идут ночью по улице, пошатываясь...

Oni idut po ulice nochyu, poshativayas' i pokrivaya rvotoy vse vokrug.

Here are coupleo of variations

Po nocham oni idut po ulicam poshativayas', pokrivaya rvotoy vse vokrug


there is no point in translating the word 'midnight' literally, since it will totally change the 'mood' and the 'meaning' of the sentance.


I hope this helps


----------



## Kolan

gestahl said:


> Не просветите, где он используется? Я знаю только выражение "я не Копенгаген".


А вы наберите в гугле "уехать в Попенгаген". От того, что вы узнаете, иного неискушённого читателя может и стошнить. (Это чтобы не уклоняться от темы в соответствии с нашими строгими правилами.)


----------

